# Tues Trip!



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well we headed out to put some hours on the motor with the new VST and wow it ran like a scalded dawg. We got to the pass and the thread fins were loaded up on the tide line right where they just dredged, we sabiki-ed some but I was able to get the net on them in 5ft of water and loaded up, so we headed out far to about 100ft of water at the all common fishing holes. We were aiming for trigger but only got 1 that was almost 16" all the rest were little. I got a grouper on a big LY with a gold shank hook trying to get a cobia out the back of the boat. Then on the same setup again I got hit by a small AJ. We must have caught at least 30 Red Snappahs between my better half and I. Most were the size in the pictures. We had to resort to cut squid to try and stay off the dang snappers. Ever spot we hit was loaded down with snappers. We picked up a hitch hiker and of course Flipper showed up and ate his fair share. All in all was a great day and the boat ran awesome, hard to beat 13 gallons all day, 1 keeper trigger and some bait to freeze. 


Bait = Thread-fins, LY's and few sigs.
Water temp = 67
Water depth = 80 to 100
State Waters


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Get Down!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

You did good buddy 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nicely done....
You’re gonna make the foot thread:yes:


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Beats my day sitting behind the desk for sure! Good haul BD.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

damned extinct snappas!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

whoa look at that water....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet....and yes, the foot thread will be updated!!! hahaha

I think FL ougta limit snapper to 1 a person but have NO season!!!! It's sad to throw back a good snapper to feed flipper or like my trip the other day, watch a big sow go belly up then ate by the tax man!!!


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Sounds like a great day! I wish I was able to make it out. Hopefully Saturday isn’t 2-3 ft, as forecasted!


----------



## funball76 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like a great day of fishing. We seem to only be able to catch the rare red snappers when we bottom fish lately.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I miss that boat. Pretty work.


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

Jason said:


> Sweet....and yes, the foot thread will be updated!!! hahaha
> 
> I think FL ougta limit snapper to 1 a person but have NO season!!!! It's sad to throw back a good snapper to feed flipper or like my trip the other day, watch a big sow go belly up then ate by the tax man!!!


Buy a seaqualizer and you’ll get those fish back to the bottom. We’ve used it on about 20 keeper size red snapper and only one slipped off. I haven’t had a problem with sharks or dolphins yet and it’s probably because they aren’t getting free handouts.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Splittine said:


> I miss that boat. Pretty work.



Thx, We have enjoyed it big time. I don't know why I didn't do this years ago.




Thx, for the comments guys. :thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! I'm glad that you got to get out there and catch'em dude ! :thumbup:


----------

